# Celiac Disease



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Is it possible to test negative on the blood test for this but still have it?


----------



## 20829 (Oct 5, 2005)

yes. it is.


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Good to know. Because my doc tested me this summer and said it came back negative, but I dunno...as time goes on, something just tells me this is the problem. Maybe I'll go in for a second blood test.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the best way to diagnose it is to take a small bowel biopsy. This is usually done with a procedure called EGD, which inserts a camera down the esophagus, into the stomach, and into the duondenum of the small intestine. They can view any problems, and take biopsies. I've had it done, and it's a pretty simple procedure.


----------



## 15561 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi guys,I know that if you have IgA deficiency, the blood tests for celiac's disease are not so accurate. The method Hfalls recommended is the procedure to follow ...Cheers.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

All my blood tests were negative for celiac. But with my doctors consent I went gluten free. I was sick of being sick and I wanted to have a good final year at university. I have been gluten free since June and I feel great. I haven't had to run out of a single class this term. I haven't missed a single class. My anxiety level is also reduced. Probably because I do not have D all the time. The only downfall is my grocery bill has gone up. Back in the day before they did endoscopies, they used the diet test. If removing gluten from your diet improves your life I think your body is telling you something.


----------

